# spécialisé dans les énergies solaires



## Julia38

Bonjour tout le monde 

Je suis nouvelle sur le forum

J'ai un petit problème en italien 

Je voudrais dire l'expression "spécialisée dans les énergies solaires " en italien

Je le dirais comme ceci ' specializzata _nei_ energia solare " mais je ne suis pas sûre de l'utilisation de _nei_

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'éclairer ?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Julia et bienvenue! 
Est-ce que tu peux donner le contexte,  s'il te plaît?


----------



## __BeA__

Bienvenue 
La traduction correcte est "specializzata IN energia solare" , mais je ne comprends pas comment on peut se spécialiser dans l'énergie solaire... L'énergie solaire est une spécialisation?


----------



## Julia38

ReBonjour à tous 

Merci pour vos réponses

En fait c'est pour dire une "entreprise spécialisée dans les énergies solaires depuis 19..." : " impresa france specializzata nei energia solare da 19..." .


----------



## Necsus

En ce cas je dirais probablement "azienda specializzata nell'utilizzo/nello sfruttamento dell'energia solare".


----------



## Julia38

Ok

Merci beaucoup


----------



## nmg2098

direi : specializzata nel settore dell'energia solare


----------

